# Sunday's Show and Tell ... 5/23/21



## jd56 (May 23, 2021)

Sorry for the delay...1st MLB game last night since 2019, so it was a late night.

Let's see what classics you've found from the past week. Whether, it be bike related or not. Please, include pictures as we do love pictures.


----------



## HEMI426 (May 23, 2021)

Found these cool VW manuals and pamphlets, I have them for sale in everything else.


----------



## locomotion (May 23, 2021)

1987 Raleigh French Canadian dealer clock and dealer sign, both on acrylic panels
For the Raleigh centennial 1887-1987
clock has as hard wood frame and light-up sign has an aluminium gold colored frame
both functional


----------



## Jesse McCauley (May 23, 2021)

Happy Sunday Folks!
I have been trying to respectfully pester a friend for a couple years now who had an "in" with the widow of a serious motorcycle collector in order to get a very special bicycle bought. The stars finally aligned this past week.  

ca. 1894 -  first year production -  George Hendee 'Silver King' -
Roughly 7 years before he introduced the "Indian" motorcycle to the world, there was this machine.
Thus far I am aware of a handful of Hendee and Nelson machines from the next generation (See Steve McQueen's machine) of partnered production but this is the earliest machine I have seen bearing George Hendee's name.


----------



## Jay81 (May 23, 2021)

Picked up this Ladies big tank Huffman off of craigslist. Fork date code is 120 (translates to Dec 1940 I think) but it's apparently an early '41 model with a leftover '40 tank.


----------



## Lonestar (May 23, 2021)

Received my Schwinn Dealer Sprint Shifter display from 
@IngoMike! I absolutely love it. He sure knows how to pack items! Thanks Mike













Happy Sunday Yall!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 23, 2021)

PICK UP THIS KILLER ORIGINAL 38 SCHWINN BC 117 FROM A GOOD FRIEND THIS WEEK....


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 23, 2021)

Jay81 said:


> Picked up this Ladies big tank Huffman off of craigslist. Fork date code is 120 (translates to Dec 1940 I think) but it's apparently an early '41 model with a leftover '40 tank.
> 
> View attachment 1416953
> 
> ...



GREAT SCORE RIGHT THERE


----------



## Hobo Bill (May 23, 2021)

couple if friends


----------



## kccomet (May 23, 2021)

wow, some great earlier posts, picked this last week, and posted it, but thought it was worthy of show and tell, girls lindy


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 23, 2021)

Picked this one up 
Nice OG 1939 
Hoping to get key from Wes 
Fork locked at 90 degrees


----------



## Phattiremike (May 23, 2021)

I scored a few goodies.  Referred to as Harold Van Doren's aluminum child's bike.  Van Doren was a known industrial designer.  Still looking for literature on this bike or a tie to link it to Van Doren.  Also got a early 1950’s Monark Super Deluxe, super clean example.
-mike


----------



## nick tures (May 23, 2021)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> PICK UP THIS KILLER ORIGINAL 38 SCHWINN BC 117 FROM A GOOD FRIEND THIS WEEK..



wow nice one !!


----------



## dasberger (May 23, 2021)

Picked up a few non-bike related items from a local auction... cheap so I couldn't help myself

Love the graphics on this one...  And its already framed for wall hanging!





A pair of early 30/40's "Smiling Jim" Chia pet heads...  Bookends??





And lastly an original Mose Tolliver "Walking turtle" House paint on plywood.  MoseT was a self taught American Folk artist from Alabama


----------



## Glenn Rhein (May 23, 2021)

Tires, Persons men’s pedals , rare Torrington 17s and cool prewar Cadillac with rare reflecto-light


----------



## Robertriley (May 23, 2021)

Went nuts buying stuff at a local auction and picked up a Schwinn at another auction 2000 miles away.  Now I need to sell a bunch of stuff at our Southern Cal Swap at Jamie's


----------



## Wards Guy.. (May 23, 2021)

Some Craiglist and antique store finds. Any help on the wagon would be appreciated


----------



## tanksalot (May 23, 2021)

We had a town wide yard sale yesterday. They have been doing this for about 6 years . The first couple of years there where good finds. Then as always they went down hill. Not this year though lots of new sellers cleaning out due the past years events. So there was stuff to buy.There where  No bikes to be found. But I did find three nice road bikes last week. I also found a Beatles white album and a early Stones   Album in a free pile .


----------



## RustyHornet (May 23, 2021)

Brought some junk home the other day... parts bikes... like I needed more...


----------



## catfish (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Freqman1 (May 23, 2021)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1417086



Huffman National--you stole the badge? V/r Shawn


----------



## iceman (May 23, 2021)

My went thrifting and found these. The book is a fun read and a bird house made out of a kids helmet


----------



## John Gailey (May 23, 2021)

Old hand painted helmet


----------



## kunzog (May 23, 2021)

Rat Fink and John Deere cast iron tractor


----------



## stezell (May 23, 2021)

This 36 Roadmaster badged CWC found me and I know the wheels should be triple steps, but the wheels sure do match the rest of the bike and the rear hub is a 36 Morrow. I sure do like seeing what you guys and gals pick up every week, so keep those pics coming. Be careful out there everyone. 

Sean


----------



## catfish (May 23, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> Huffman National--you stole the badge? V/r Shawn



I didn't steal it. I paid for it.


----------



## dnc1 (May 23, 2021)

Nice, useable Brooks B17 'Champion Standard' saddle I found at a local charity bike sale this morning.....









......a great price and great to help out a local school too!


----------



## Balloonoob (May 23, 2021)

Picked up a 34 Colorado license plate, an oil can, and an old wrench from the antique shops down here in Arizona. I also got a fancy old glass bottle of my grandmother's.


----------



## BFGforme (May 23, 2021)

Way overpaid for another topper on eBay, and 2 key's from Wes! What a deal, 2 cut and shipped for$12! Thanks again Wes!!!


----------



## Hastings (May 23, 2021)

Couple decent signs at the flea market early this morning.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 23, 2021)

finally found a Wyandotte Jet with all the parts and in good condition. seems like every one of them is missing a wheel or the little rubber nose.


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 23, 2021)

Got a headlight for my Dayton thanks to z-bikes and got this fantastic crock today..
Also SCORED this ok condition DC treasury Shazam comic off Ebay super cheap because the name written on the cover didn't get noticed I guess .. signed by original  creator and artist  C.C. Beck who died in 1989


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 23, 2021)

just bought this seat for my 50 Schwinn Traveler project 2 minutes ago.





 bought some new whitewalls earlier..... I hope I like them. with the new seat and whitewalls my chrome fenders might look bad.


----------



## Mike Franco (May 23, 2021)

Got a couple of good plates at Long Beach and this 20" fiberglass chainguard


----------



## volksboy57 (May 23, 2021)

Just a couple items from long beach to help my 1915 schwinn build. I scored a single tube York tire from the only vendor that had anything old, and a set of nos raingutters. Before leaving, I noticed a different vendor had a pile of rims, but at the bottom was a wooden rim with a single tube tire! So I got it! I went to the car and noticed that both tires actually matched!!!!! Both the same size, tread Yorks! What are the odds??


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (May 23, 2021)

8 hour round trip to the Lone Star state for this minibike.


----------



## IngoMike (May 23, 2021)

I have been caretaking this electric assist bike for the past few weeks and it has finally gone to its new owner, my stepdaughter, but while it was in my possession I ended up putting 150 miles on the odometer. It is a super fun ride with a 21 mph top speed, a throttle for no pedal action, and when you do pedal it will push you up hills or into a headwind without a second thought. I would recommend not getting one as I am now completely jaded on what to buy, but I think I am going to go with a Zero Electric Motorcycle and skip the e-bike, but the local trails are perfect for an electric assist so I will probably end up with both. I just recently upgraded my electric skateboard and all is well, I will post photos next week!


----------



## 56 Vette (May 23, 2021)

Local Craigslist pick for me this week, early 71 kind of minty Typhoon.  Little bonus it still had the clear reflector pedals on it. Joe


----------



## GTs58 (May 23, 2021)

56 Vette said:


> Local Craigslist pick for me this week, early 71 kind of minty Typhoon.  Little bonus it still had the clear reflector pedals on it. JoeView attachment 1417601
> 
> View attachment 1417602




Aren't those 71 pedals with the white reflectors like gold filled hens teeth?


----------



## 56 Vette (May 24, 2021)

Kind of rare, I think only made for 6 to 7 months in 71. Not exactly sure how long they were in production until Amber reflectors were mandatory or industry standard.


----------

